# All The Bad Asses Are Going BYE BYE



## Lee H Sternberg

I understand the Mods decisions to drop kick these trouble makers out of here. But what the hell am I going to do for sick, lunatic, off the wall entertainment now.#-o](*,):lol:


----------



## Brian McQuain

Im not gonna miss The Seed, but...bring back Jeff O! Bring back Jeff O!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Now you know what we mean about individual. 

It's also 50-50 between "too much modding" and "why do you mods allow THIS?"

:lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Connie Sutherland said:


> Now you know what we mean about individual.
> 
> It's also 50-50 between "too much modding" and "why do you mods allow THIS?"
> 
> :lol:


It's a tough, sometimes thankless job. Better you guys than me. I rather just sit around here and think of idiot threads to start.:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano

How could anyone ban "The Seed"? His posts were some of the most educational and thought provoking on the WDF. 
Bring back David Feliciano if you're going to bring back anyone


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Bring 'em all back but make a rule they can only post among themselves on threads they start themselves. Can you imagine the free for all?#-o


----------



## Joby Becker

Don is gone???

that is NOT very agreeable . 

It may not be as entertaining around here, and I actually think the educational aspect could be lacking without him, as he had point of view that were very different, that others may have as well, and those people might have learned something through everyone trying to teach Don something,... topics that came up with him, might never have ever came up at all....without him....

oh well.... who can say....


----------



## Christopher Jones

So is this a short term ban or gone for good?


----------



## Martin Espericueta

Wow, I have been a member here since 2006 (been gone, but I'm back), and I've been reading some threads that made me recall one of the reasons why Mike S. started this forum...because of major arguing and such that Ed Frawley's Leerburg forum had at that time.
Anyway, good to be back!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Christopher Jones said:


> So is this a short term ban or gone for good?


Someone said 2 life sentences to run concurrently. After that the "chair".:-D


----------



## Nicole Stark

Joby Becker said:


> Don is gone???
> 
> that is NOT very agreeable .
> 
> ... and I actually think the educational aspect could be lacking without him, as he had point of view that were very different,


So do pedophiles. Discussion and punishment certainly does little to address the rate of recidivism amongst that group of individuals. I just mean that a differing point of view doesn't necessarily make for a good mix when that difference is used as a deliberate vice and antagonizer.

Look at it another way, and trust me on this, there isn't a bigger proponent to the point of view you state above. What do you think I was trying to accomplish when I went about soliciting volunteers to send out Don's way? A number of things certainly, but above all, an opportunity for education through experience. That didn't go very far and in fact aside from it giving me a chance to get to know Dave and Ariel a bit, very little good came from the opportunity that he was presented with.


----------



## Joby Becker

Nicole Stark said:


> So do pedophiles. Discussion and punishment certainly does little to address the rate of recidivism amongst that group of individuals. I just mean that a differing point of view doesn't necessarily make for a good mix when that difference is used as a deliberate vice and antagonizer.
> 
> Look at it another way, and trust me on this, there isn't a bigger proponent to the point of view you state above. What do you think I was trying to accomplish when I went about soliciting volunteers to send out Don's way? A number of things certainly, but above all, an opportunity for education through experience. That didn't go very far and in fact aside from it giving me a chance to get to know Dave and Ariel a bit, very little good came from the opportunity that he was presented with.


very true...

I talked with Don a coupla times on the phone, over several hours, on his views of not needing training to protect, and about pp, guard, sport and psd and about the airedale at length, and his dogs.

I did agree with him there is a very very small percentage of dogs (in total) that dont need actual bitework, or much training to protect someone, I have owned a couple and saw a good sized handful of others..from off breed types...and was secretly pulling for his dogs to perform, I was hoodwinked by his ignorance of his own dogs.

the digression to pretty much be against all forms of training, and input was disappointing and baffling..


----------



## Doug Zaga

Was Don being too agreeable?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Doug Zaga said:


> Was Don being too agreeable?


He was "agreeable" for one post and then shot himself right out of the cannon!:grin:


----------



## Doug Zaga

Lee H Sternberg said:


> He was "agreeable" for one post and then shot himself right out of the cannon!:grin:


Damn, I missed it


----------



## Kristi Siggers

Dang what did I miss?!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Kristi Siggers said:


> Dang what did I miss?!



To bad you missed it! OMG it was gory.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Lee H Sternberg said:


> To bad you missed it! OMG it was gory.


Was Joby involved?? :-\"


----------



## Kristi Siggers

Darn. Leave for a few days and I miss all the fun. And I bet the whole thing has been deleted too! darn it. :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Kristi Siggers said:


> Darn. Leave for a few days and I miss all the fun. And I bet the whole thing has been deleted too! darn it. :lol:


Indeed! It vanished into MOD HEAVEN!:-D


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Wonder if the mods have got anyone else in their sights?????


----------



## Doug Zaga

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Wonder if the mods have got anyone else in their sights?????


Lee... :---) :---)

Pete is still here :razz:


----------



## Joby Becker

wasnt me..

I woke up and the POLL thread was gone, and so was he...
he must have imploded...


----------



## David Frost

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Wonder if the mods have got anyone else in their sights?????


I would think if the mods do have anyone else in their "sights", the person or persons involved would know. It isn't something that happens without warning.

DFrost


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

If you are reading this pre-recorded post it means they already got me.

I thought the F in WDF was 'Free Fire' zone.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Even though this board runs about 50% "there's too much modding" and 50% "how can you mods allow this?!" .... still, it doesn't seem refutable that personal insults and flame wars do not enhance the discussions.


And we understand: people feel that adults shouldn't have to "tattle."

So we'll have to watch more carefully. 


Personal insults are not OK. The same rules we always had .... we still have. 



*Thanks!*


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Wonder if the mods have got anyone else in their sights?????



What's the matter? Are you hearing footsteps?:razz:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Why would I, I dont make personal insults to anyone but Doug Z, all seems clear cut, dunno how anyone could even get on the mod radar let alone their barrel sights.


----------



## Brian McQuain

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Wonder if the mods have got anyone else in their sights?????


 
Id watch your step...Ive heard things...:-$


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Roger that


----------



## Christopher Smith

*Re: All The Dumb Asses Are Going BYE BYE*

Great thread! Looking forward to more like this.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

*Re: All The Dumb Asses Are Going BYE BYE*

Whats the topic exactly? Dont wanna get slapped with an OT offence.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Can I trade my WDF membership in to bring back Jeff and David F?
Glad the sights haven't fallen upon me.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Timothy Stacy said:


> Can I trade my WDF membership in to bring back Jeff and David F?
> Glad the sights haven't fallen upon me.


Don't give up your membership too easy. There was a Cuban guy from Florida that had WDF hopping with RAGE for a while. I think we was a Rott dude. I can't remember his name but lets bring him back too.

It's like a prisoner exchange!

Are you sure no one is getting sniper sights on you?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Lee,

In some cases it's NOT the Bad Asses that are going BYE BYE.
It's the DUMB asses


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> In some cases it's NOT the Bad Asses that are going BYE BYE.
> It's the DUMB asses


Ya know, I've given that some thought. I don't think any of them were lacking in IQ. I think there was a great deal of stubbornness with some ego icing the cake.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Are you sure no one is getting sniper sights on you?


Absolutely, the mods have actually PM'd me and said they wish there were more members like me! We always PM each other with good laughs. I'm not gonna say which one it was, but he/she wanted to knight me a mod, but I refused!


----------



## Doug Zaga

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Don't give up your membership too easy. There was a Cuban guy from Florida that had WDF hopping with RAGE for a while. I think we was a Rott dude.


Always the Rotti....dude! :x


----------



## Bob Scott

Timothy Stacy said:


> Absolutely, the mods have actually PM'd me and said they wish there were more members like me! We always PM each other with good laughs. I'm not gonna say which one it was, but he/she wanted to knight me a mod, but I refused!



Tim, the mods are discussing who gets to be first in dropping a reeeely big sword on your shoulder to..... "knight" you. :twisted:


----------



## Joby Becker

Bob Scott said:


> Tim, the mods are discussing who gets to be first in dropping a reeeely big sword on your shoulder to..... "knight" you. :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Joby Becker said:


>



Joby - I had no clue when you knight someone there is BLOOD on the end of the sword. It must be a WDF Mod thing!!#-o:-D

Is that dude in the photo Bob or David?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> In some cases it's NOT the Bad Asses that are going BYE BYE.
> It's the DUMB asses


OR how 'bout just "asses"


----------



## Jon Harris

wow get busy and see what happens Im so far behind


----------



## brad robert

The seed was an ass hat!! But i did love my flame wars with him.The last was memorable.

That rottie lover who got banned now that dude was sad but jeff and david f had alot to offer.


----------



## Bob Scott

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Joby - I had no clue when you knight someone there is BLOOD on the end of the sword. It must be a WDF Mod thing!!#-o:-D
> 
> Is that dude in the photo Bob or David?



That picture is me in an "OH SHIT" moment when I did the last "knighting". They forgot to tell it's a "VERTICAL" swing......errr...tap of the sword! #-oI'm old ya know! :twisted::-\":-\"


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Let's remember Bob, I declined the offer of moderator due to my time restraints!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Bob Scott said:


> That picture is me in an "OH SHIT" moment when I did the last "knighting". They forgot to tell it's a "VERTICAL" swing......errr...tap of the sword! #-oI'm old ya know! :twisted::-\":-\"


No shit! I don't think you're supposed to behead the poor SOB![-X8-[](*,)#-o


----------



## James Downey

I am not so sure all thoughs guys were "Bad Asses"....More like self-will, run riot. I think priding yourself on having the guts, "to speak your mind" is a bit dramatic. I am not sure if that's mark of bravery....especially behind a keyboard. I have talked mad shit over the internet, as others have to me, then we sat next to them at a trial, and everyone was cordial. I have not met one person who spouts the same dialect in person. It's more like Shieldled, or protected by distance that seems to supply the courage. 

I think what really goes on is people get a feeling of security by not having to face someone....It's not like Don got mad at Jim the person... Don got mad at Jim, whom I have never ever seen before, and I cannot empathize, relate, being compassionate too, understand....or even have a real conversation with. I am in the Same catergory as a telemarkter with people on the internet. So, I think people pride themselves on saying whatever they want, or feel...as if they are taking some great risk. They are taking zero risk. And what seems to happen is one day, thier false sense of pride, based on zero risk and zero gain if they "win" (whatever that maybe, making someone else look stupid, or feeling superior) becomes gratifying, it gives them idenity, Sense of superiority, It also gives them a social outlet where they can treat people without responsability or accountablity. They are self-will, run riot. And then one day Thier BS false pride gets em' banned. Not the worst consequence a man could suffer in his life....but still if thier Aim was really to spread knowledge, learn and have discussions....they destroyed every chance they ever had of doing that. But at least they had the balls, to take no personal risk of any kind to obtain benefits that are so minimal and petty. They should be so proud of themselves, as I am sure they are.....I say, Every man, makes his own bed.... Bringing anyone back...would just fuel thier sense of indestructability, and undermine the power of banning people. Good Order & Discpline is created by being consistent but firm. Enjoy your choices boys.


----------



## Doug Zaga

James Downey said:


> I am not so sure all thoughs guys were "Bad Asses"....More like self-will, run riot. I think priding yourself on having the guts, "to speak your mind" is a bit dramatic. I am not sure if that's mark of bravery....especially behind a keyboard. I have talked mad shit over the internet, as others have to me, then we sat next to them at a trial, and everyone was cordial. I have not met one person who spouts the same dialect in person. It's more like Shieldled, or protected by distance that seems to supply the courage.
> 
> I think what really goes on is people get a feeling of security by not having to face someone....It's not like Don got mad at Jim the person... Don got mad at Jim, whom I have never ever seen before, and I cannot empathize, relate, being compassionate too, understand....or even have a real conversation with. I am in the Same catergory as a telemarkter with people on the internet. So, I think people pride themselves on saying whatever they want, or feel...as if they are taking some great risk. They are taking zero risk. And what seems to happen is one day, thier false sense of pride, based on zero risk and zero gain if they "win" (whatever that maybe, making someone else look stupid, or feeling superior) becomes gratifying, it gives them idenity, Sense of superiority, It also gives them a social outlet where they can treat people without responsability or accountablity. They are self-will, run riot. And then one day Thier BS false pride gets em' banned. Not the worst consequence a man could suffer in his life....but still if thier Aim was really to spread knowledge, learn and have discussions....they destroyed every chance they ever had of doing that. But at least they had the balls, to take no personal risk of any kind to obtain benefits that are so minimal and petty. They should be so proud of themselves, as I am sure they are.....I say, Every man, makes his own bed.... Bringing anyone back...would just fuel thier sense of indestructability, and undermine the power of banning people. Good Order & Discpline is created by being consistent but firm. Enjoy your choices boys.


Jim..that was just too deep for me right now :lol:


----------



## Sara Waters

That was rather deep James although I get what you are saying. Something about your sentence about maintaining discipline and order made me chuckle though, maybe taining people isnt that different to training dogs LOL

Cant say any of them particularly offended me nor did I think them bad asses, just pain in the asses on occassion and definitely not superior even if they had that impression of themselves. They did have some interesting points of views at times. Trouble with Don is that he just couldnt get over the whole testing his airdales affair and move on, every conversation seemed to lead back to that, untill he must have imploded or something.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Sara, The Seed tried to forget the test. It was everyone else that couldn't forget.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Allen

Who ever one wants to brand as a bad ass long gone missing and missed, the thing that stands out to me about the missing is they all seemed to have a vendetta of some sort or another. Either against one or more members for one reason or another, or against an ignorance at large of those outside of the sporting dog community, didn't know the lingo etc etc.
It may have been funny at times, but really it was just stupid and short sighted on many fronts.
One doesn't need a blunt instrument to get a point across (at least usually) (Don are you listening?)


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Christopher Smith said:


> Sara, The Seed tried to forget the test. It was everyone else that couldn't forget.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure he did. It seems like he started being fairly honest (but surprised ) about what happened but gradually made more and more excuses and the tried to convince everyone that we didn't see or understand what we saw? Something about that Egyptian river goes to mind


----------



## Bob Scott

I don't think A "real" badass feels the need to trash folks over the web like all those ..... :-k "former members" seemed to be obsessed with.
More like insecure loosers. JMO of course! :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott

Timothy Stacy said:


> Let's remember Bob, I declined the offer of moderator due to my time restraints!



We're still trying to get over it. :twisted: :-D :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Bob Scott said:


> We're still trying to get over it. :twisted: :-D :wink:


There has got to be a way to induce Tim to accept this prestigious job.

I'm not sure he understands what it means to all of us if he accepts this position.

I think this is especially true for a select few of the members who posted on his locked up "HELP" thread.#-o](*,):grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

James Downey said:


> I am not so sure all thoughs guys were "Bad Asses"....More like self-will, run riot. I think priding yourself on having the guts, "to speak your mind" is a bit dramatic. I am not sure if that's mark of bravery....especially behind a keyboard. I have talked mad shit over the internet, as others have to me, then we sat next to them at a trial, and everyone was cordial. I have not met one person who spouts the same dialect in person. It's more like Shieldled, or protected by distance that seems to supply the courage.
> 
> I think what really goes on is people get a feeling of security by not having to face someone....It's not like Don got mad at Jim the person... Don got mad at Jim, whom I have never ever seen before, and I cannot empathize, relate, being compassionate too, understand....or even have a real conversation with. I am in the Same catergory as a telemarkter with people on the internet. So, I think people pride themselves on saying whatever they want, or feel...as if they are taking some great risk. They are taking zero risk. And what seems to happen is one day, thier false sense of pride, based on zero risk and zero gain if they "win" (whatever that maybe, making someone else look stupid, or feeling superior) becomes gratifying, it gives them idenity, Sense of superiority, It also gives them a social outlet where they can treat people without responsability or accountablity. They are self-will, run riot. And then one day Thier BS false pride gets em' banned. Not the worst consequence a man could suffer in his life....but still if thier Aim was really to spread knowledge, learn and have discussions....they destroyed every chance they ever had of doing that. But at least they had the balls, to take no personal risk of any kind to obtain benefits that are so minimal and petty. They should be so proud of themselves, as I am sure they are.....I say, Every man, makes his own bed.... Bringing anyone back...would just fuel thier sense of indestructability, and undermine the power of banning people. Good Order & Discpline is created by being consistent but firm. Enjoy your choices boys.


I had to read your post twice. There is a lot to absorb. It's obviously a well thought out document that you spent some time on. Is it a long way of saying you don't want "poor" Don BACK? LOL


----------



## Bob Scott

James Downey said:


> I am not so sure all thoughs guys were "Bad Asses"....More like self-will, run riot. I think priding yourself on having the guts, "to speak your mind" is a bit dramatic. I am not sure if that's mark of bravery....especially behind a keyboard. I have talked mad shit over the internet, as others have to me, then we sat next to them at a trial, and everyone was cordial. I have not met one person who spouts the same dialect in person. It's more like Shieldled, or protected by distance that seems to supply the courage.
> 
> I think what really goes on is people get a feeling of security by not having to face someone....It's not like Don got mad at Jim the person... Don got mad at Jim, whom I have never ever seen before, and I cannot empathize, relate, being compassionate too, understand....or even have a real conversation with. I am in the Same catergory as a telemarkter with people on the internet. So, I think people pride themselves on saying whatever they want, or feel...as if they are taking some great risk. They are taking zero risk. And what seems to happen is one day, thier false sense of pride, based on zero risk and zero gain if they "win" (whatever that maybe, making someone else look stupid, or feeling superior) becomes gratifying, it gives them idenity, Sense of superiority, It also gives them a social outlet where they can treat people without responsability or accountablity. They are self-will, run riot. And then one day Thier BS false pride gets em' banned. Not the worst consequence a man could suffer in his life....but still if thier Aim was really to spread knowledge, learn and have discussions....they destroyed every chance they ever had of doing that. But at least they had the balls, to take no personal risk of any kind to obtain benefits that are so minimal and petty. They should be so proud of themselves, as I am sure they are.....I say, Every man, makes his own bed.... Bringing anyone back...would just fuel thier sense of indestructability, and undermine the power of banning people. Good Order & Discpline is created by being consistent but firm. Enjoy your choices boys.



I like it! :-D:-D


----------



## James Downey

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I had to read your post twice. There is a lot to absorb. It's obviously a well thought out document that you spent some time on. Is it a long way of saying you don't want "poor" Don BACK? LOL


I don't. I think he was deterimental to the forward progress of the forum as a learning platform for enthusastic working dog people.:lol:


----------



## Doug Zaga

James Downey said:


> I don't. I think he was deterimental to the forward progress of the forum as a learning platform for enthusastic working dog people.:lol:


James, but Don's way worked...he proclaimed. His Airedales "were" hunters and natural protectors :-({|=


----------



## Edward Egan

And don't forget, he could tell a sport type dog from a natural protecter with simply a 3 minute video. Now that's some kinda dogman!


----------



## andreas broqvist

What kind of stupid thread is this.
Peopel trashing former members that cant defend them self. 
F**kt upp!


----------



## maggie fraser

He certainly knew how to stimulate the board :smile:, and if I said I'm glad he's gone... I'd be lying.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

andreas broqvist said:


> What kind of stupid thread is this.
> Peopel trashing former members that cant defend them self.
> F**kt upp!


You are right. It is a stupid thread. I often start crazy threads. But you are very wrong about one thing. Most of these dudes defended the hell out of their positions while they were here. To the point that was part of their problem. They didn't want to listen to another side of the issue.


----------



## Edward Egan

Edward Egan said:


> And don't forget, he could tell a sport type dog from a natural protecter with simply a 3 minute video. Now that's some kinda dogman!


Opps I was incorrect sport versus police canidaint........LOL

As far as him not able to protect himself, TF'ingB! I'll be loosing sleep over that I'm sure!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Edward Egan said:


> Opps I was incorrect sport versus police canidaint........LOL
> 
> As far as him not able to protect himself, TF'ingB! I'll be loosing sleep over that I'm sure!



And everybody else is going to loose sleep, too, I'm sure.#-o:lol:


----------



## mike finn

James Downey said:


> I don't. I think he was deterimental to the forward progress of the forum as a learning platform for enthusastic working dog people.:lol:


 Sheesh, if they bring him back will you stop whining about it? I know you kind of worshiped him but let it go!


----------



## Edward Weiss

As a relative new comer just curious, Don T had over 5000 posts,over a lot of years, when did he cross the line ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Edward Weiss said:


> As a relative new comer just curious, Don T had over 5000 posts,over a lot of years, when did he cross the line ?


Just so everyone knows, Don was very supportive of me while I've been going through this cancer battle. He even invited me to stay at his home if/when I needed to get away from it all. 

I think he got more got more and more defensive after his dogs failed to protect. The defensive attitude got covered up in a multitude of unproductive ways. Evidently the mods finally had enough.

I've never met him personally but I suspect that he is a decent guy who just went side tracked trying to defend his dogs.


----------



## Jon Harris

as I have been somewhat out of touch,
Is Uncle Lew still here? He's fun.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Jon Harris said:


> as I have been somewhat out of touch,
> Is Uncle Lew still here? He's fun.


He's still here and posting up a storm on occasion. Nothing wrong with Lou's typing fingers. That man can wear the opposition down with lengthy posts.:smile:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jon Harris said:


> as I have been somewhat out of touch,
> Is Uncle Lew still here? He's fun.


I think this is the middle of his SAR seminar season or maybe he's consulting with the LAPD K9 unit ?


----------



## Jon Harris

probably right 

on a serious note we just had another handler and dog involved in an ied incident. He and his dog are next door to me. 

the truck he was in got blown up . these MRAPs are damn strong no one seriously hurt but they sure got their bell rung. 60 ton truck launched 10 feet in the air.


----------

